# Idea to fix Maru 4x4 core misalignment problem



## puzzlemaster (Aug 16, 2010)

I recently received my shipment of Maru 4x4's for my store (thread will be updated soon.) I really really liked it however the core came out of misalignment...like reported by many people. I noticed that one of the center-pieces already had the "small internal pieces" attached to it. I then thought about the fact that that mod only prevents 66% of the core misalignments. To attempt to prevent the rest of the lockups, I tried the rest of the 6x6 mod. Two of the 4 sides in adjacent to the side with the internals attached use rivets. For this reason, pins can be glued into them. I am currently allowing the glue to dry and will report back tomorrow with the results. What do you guys think?


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Aug 16, 2010)

I cut corners in the middle layers on mine and it came out of alignment and is shaped all weird. The only way I could think of to fix it would be to take it apart (which i don't want to do). My friends came out of alignment and he just use a screwdriver to shove it back in place. I don't know the details.


----------



## maggot (Aug 16, 2010)

YJ also comes out of misalignment and it happens very often. i just have to catch it when it happens and work it back into place with many slice turns back and forth until it realigns. i heard that the pin mod works on YJ, hopefully you have some success. if you dont catch the misalignment right away, you're cube is popping into a billion pieces. ; w ; (on YJ)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 16, 2010)

the reason that the maru 4x4 can come out of alignment is because the block things that are suppose to prevent misalignments wiggle. If you just glue those down solid, the core won't come of go alignment


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 17, 2010)

My Maru doesn't come out of alignment.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 17, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> the reason that the maru 4x4 can come out of alignment is because the block things that are suppose to prevent misalignments wiggle. If you just glue those down solid, the core won't come of go alignment



This.


----------



## Kurbitur (Aug 18, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > the reason that the maru 4x4 can come out of alignment is because the block things that are suppose to prevent misalignments wiggle. If you just glue those down solid, the core won't come of go alignment
> ...



what is the block thingy?

and srsly i spent like 30 mins assembling it and then it came out of alignment befor i could do all the centers! crap much?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 18, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> the core came out of misalignment



Then it should be fine.


----------



## bobso2 (Aug 18, 2010)

My maru never comes out of alignment


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 18, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > the core came out of misalignment
> ...



Haha my mistake.


----------



## radmin (Aug 18, 2010)

Mine was misaligning when the centers slices were cut. (not on purpose)
I tightened the screws and it doesn't happen any more.

I'm interested in these "block things". What are we talking about here?

Perhaps tightening the screws prevents the wiggle people mentioned.


----------



## yockee (Aug 18, 2010)

The Maru cubershop guy told me to tighten the screws a little and it should stop. I tightened them 1/8 turn and it hasn't happened since. It just sucks that the middle layers are already not that fast.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 18, 2010)

the screws on the center piece with the block things are rivets so only 4 of the 6 are screws.


----------



## Kurbitur (Aug 18, 2010)

i think all my six are screws, you can put screwdriver in all of them


----------



## Edward (Aug 18, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> i think all my six are screws, you can put screwdriver in all of them



I can put a screwdriver into plenty of things. 


QUIET YOUR THOUGHTS!


----------



## Kurbitur (Aug 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> Kurbitur said:
> 
> 
> > i think all my six are screws, you can put screwdriver in all of them
> ...



yeah i was just saying that all 6 were screws that had a screwdriver mount.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 18, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> the reason that the maru 4x4 can come out of alignment is because the block things that are suppose to prevent misalignments wiggle. If you just glue those down solid, the core won't come of go alignment



They don't wiggle on mine, but it still comes out of alignment...


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 18, 2010)

Tortin said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > the reason that the maru 4x4 can come out of alignment is because the block things that are suppose to prevent misalignments wiggle. If you just glue those down solid, the core won't come of go alignment
> ...


Mine did the same thing. Then i tightened it. It got better.


----------



## Edward (Aug 18, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Kurbitur said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure 2 of them are rivets (like in the Rubik's 3x3's)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 18, 2010)

2 are rivets. they look like screws. if the box things don't wiggle. then just tighten the damn thing and you're good.


----------



## Kurbitur (Aug 18, 2010)

wow srsly tightened every screw to same amount and then assemble it ( took 30 mins) then i just messaroun with outer layers and one inner layer turn and its out of fcking alignment. I have wasted about 1:30 hours assembling this fcking crap. worst 24$ ever spent


----------



## a510592 (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you done this to your cube? Does it actually work? and is Chris Bird in agreement to your mod by saying "This."?


waffle=ijm said:


> the reason that the maru 4x4 can come out of alignment is because the block things that are suppose to prevent misalignments wiggle. If you just glue those down solid, the core won't come of go alignment


----------



## a510592 (Jun 13, 2011)

Did you ever find out how this idea worked for you? I want to try it in attempt to make my own 4x4 not get out of alignment.


puzzlemaster said:


> I recently received my shipment of Maru 4x4's for my store (thread will be updated soon.) I really really liked it however the core came out of misalignment...like reported by many people. I noticed that one of the center-pieces already had the "small internal pieces" attached to it. I then thought about the fact that that mod only prevents 66% of the core misalignments. To attempt to prevent the rest of the lockups, I tried the rest of the 6x6 mod. Two of the 4 sides in adjacent to the side with the internals attached use rivets. For this reason, pins can be glued into them. I am currently allowing the glue to dry and will report back tomorrow with the results. What do you guys think?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess I'll try it. However, I heard the 6x6 mod is hard to perfect.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't understand how glueing would help.


----------

